

7-Minutes Workout App - grafrein
http://www.tapelicious.com
Complete 12 daily fitness exercises in just 7 minutes and feel fit as a fiddle!
======
pedalpete
The copy needs some work, " But yet you come here quite a sweat", "performed
in interval - between with just ten seconds of rest.", and more.

Looks like an ok app though, I like how clean it looks

~~~
pedalpete
Oh, and you may want to put that common disclaimer of "consult a physician
before beginning any training regimen", just so you're safe.

------
stevewillows
Nice looking app - - for non-iphone
people,[http://www.7-min.com](http://www.7-min.com) is a great timer also.

------
TheRealGL
Looks really good. Let me be the first here to request an Android version!

